# Movies -  What have you watched lately?



## gav (26 January 2011)

We have a thread like this for books, so I thought I might start one for movies 

I go to the cinema almost every week, and have done so ever since I could afford to.

Anyway, I saw Black Swan last night, so I'll get the ball rolling....

*Black Swan*

A ballet dancer wins the lead in "Swan Lake" and is perfect for the role of the delicate White Swan - Princess Odette - but slowly loses her mind as she becomes more and more like Odile the Black Swan, daughter of an evil magician.

The extreme close-ups for the majority of the film really bring out the raw emotion that surrounds the world of ballet.  Be warned, this movie is not for everyone.  This psychological thriller is very "in your face" in every possible way.  There are few sex scenes (including a lesbian scene), and whilst they dont show too much skin, it would certainly be enough to make you feel extremely uncomfortable watching the film with your mother.  

I would have to say this would be the best movie I've seen in quite some time.  Natalie Portman is absolutely brilliant, and I am sure she will collect many awards for her role.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 January 2011)

The King's Speech.

A great film.

should get a few awards, best movie, best director, best actor, best supporting actor, actress.

gg


----------



## grandia3 (26 January 2011)

a beautiful mind
an old film but I quite like it, watched it on DVD 

really unexpected story, they did give a clue about the mystery in the film, if you are an observer you will notice but I didn't :


----------



## xyzedarteerf (27 January 2011)

watched a few lately,

Unthinkable - not for the squeamish Sam Jackson is the man. Same old Terror thing vs US thing going but very watchable but the ending I leave that to you...

Next 3 days - Russel Crowe  hmmm once you get pass the almost ubelievable lengths he does to get his wife out of prison its ok, would not watch it again though.

Chronicles of Narnia Voyage of the yak yak yak - Boring... nothing enjoyable about it I'm glad its the last one I had a feeling it was filmed locally, Gary Sweet pretending to pass a pirate english accent pleasss..

Splice - If your into genetically modified women well this the movie for you...

Wall Street Money Never Sleeps - except the audience,you will likely to fall as sleep watching this, what a wasted seqeul we waited 20yrs for this CRAP...

More reviews to come...


----------



## matty77 (27 January 2011)

xyzedarteerf said:


> Chronicles of Narnia Voyage of the yak yak yak - Boring... nothing enjoyable about it I'm glad its the last one I had a feeling it was filmed locally, Gary Sweet pretending to pass a pirate english accent pleasss..
> ..




I must admit that was a fantastically bad movie, it was so boring I barely managed to watch it all the way to the end.  Nothing redeeming at all about that movie, and Gary Sweet was just terrible,....


----------



## DocK (27 January 2011)

Another for King's Speech - loved it.  Can't decide who did the better job between Colin Firth and Geoffrey Rush - although I note that Rush has been nominated for a best supporting actor award, so maybe I'm alone in feeling he was every bit as good as Firth?

Tried to watch "Australia" on tv the other night - fell asleep about half way through - and have no desire to watch the rest of it - found it far too cheesy/fake - the characters just seemed too unrealistic to me.  Shame, as the scenery was inspiring and it seemed to have so many good Aussie actors in its cast.


----------



## Logique (27 January 2011)

I was lucky enough to see on SBS recently, two Mongolian cinema features (German producers):  'Cave of the Yellow Dog' and 'The Camel That Cried'.

I sat spellbound through these, from start to finish. These will definitely go onto my best ever list.


----------



## Logique (27 January 2011)

DocK said:


> ....Tried to watch "Australia" on tv the other night - fell asleep about half way through - and have no desire to watch the rest of it - found it far too cheesy/fake - the characters just seemed too unrealistic to me.  Shame, as the scenery was inspiring and it seemed to have so many good Aussie actors in its cast.



So true, like an _Australia World_ at Disneyland. Awful. Cliched, too long, and a little embarassing. The cultural cringe lives on.

I'll tell you a movie featuring the Australian landscape as a character. And it also has David Gulpilil in it. It is '_Walkabout_', made in 1971. I wonder if Baz ever saw it. The indications are that he didn't.

And yet another, also with David Gulpilil in it. "_Storm Boy'_, 1976.

See these before you endure 'Australia'.


----------



## Sean K (27 January 2011)

xyzedarteerf said:


> Wall Street Money Never Sleeps - except the audience,you will likely to fall as sleep watching this, what a wasted seqeul we waited 20yrs for this CRAP....



Yep, what a waste. The only good bit was Bud Fox playing Charlie Sheen for a laugh.



DocK said:


> Tried to watch "Australia" on tv the other night - fell asleep about half way through - and have no desire to watch the rest of it



That should never have been released. Total disaster.



Garpal Gumnut said:


> The King's Speech.
> 
> A great film.



Yep, but I was actually expecting a good speech. It was still crap. 

Firth and Rush should get the gongs, although apparently Bale is good in The Fighter. Renner was excellent in The Town too.

Last movie I really enjoyed was Inception. Very original.


----------



## grandia3 (27 January 2011)

xyzedarteerf said:


> Wall Street Money Never Sleeps - except the audience,you will likely to fall as sleep watching this




so true, the most boring movies I watched in 2010
at least they should have hired a hot actress


----------



## pixel (27 January 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> The King's Speech.
> 
> A great film.
> 
> ...



 I second that


----------



## xyzedarteerf (15 April 2011)

The Mechanic - Jason Statham plenty of action as you would expect, a few brutal fight scenes overall enjoyable.

Unstoppable - Denzel Washington - it’s a movie about stopping a train with no driver I know it sounds boring right, but really it’s a good edge of your seat movie.

Fighter - Mark Wahlberg and the paper thin Christian Bale just like his role in The Machinist this time there boxer brothers supposed to be based on a true story, this movie reminds me of Homer Simpson wearing down his opponent by just getting pounded. If you like boxing then this movie is for you.

Catfish - ok don’t know where to start it’s about a guy who met this girl via facebook and made friends with a young girl who he tracks down, No it’s not a slasher movie although I was hoping something exciting would happen, this movie was supposed to unscripted RIGHT!! Any way if you buy into it you would probably enjoy it, I certainly didn’t.


----------



## prawn_86 (23 April 2011)

A Clockwork Orange - Kubrick classic, hadn't watched it up until now. Loved it. Good to see the dynamics of mankinds pack nature. And i love the fact that the main character isn't one that either either good or inherently bad. My kinda movie.

Sucker Punch - *Go and see this while it is still in cinemas.* Absolutely amazing. On the surface it's girls, mucis and guns (and what a great combination), but it is shot/edited in a really artistic way as you eplore the Babydoll's mind. Definietely a cinema film. Keep an eye out for the DVD directors cut which will apparently be R rated as apposed to the current M rating


----------



## youngone (23 April 2011)

gav said:


> Anyway, I saw Black Swan last night, so I'll get the ball rolling....





Im a fan of Natalie Portman, but I really dislike this movie. The characters were confusing, so was the ending. She is a great actor but i feel the character had to many things on her mind which didn't add up, leaving many questions. 

1/5 stars
I do not recommend the movie.


----------



## nunthewiser (23 April 2011)

Its all gone pete tong.

absolutely hilarious and some killer beats thrown in......

charlie sheen just a pretender compared to this ray of sunshine...


----------



## tothemax6 (24 April 2011)

gav said:


> I go to the cinema almost every week, and have done so ever since I could afford to.
> Anyway, I saw Black Swan last night, so I'll get the ball rolling....
> *Black Swan*



When I saw the trailer for this movie, I thought it was a live-action version of 'Perfect Blue' . If the people who wrote the screenplay for 'black swan' hadn't seen 'perfect blue' beforehand, I'll eat my hat. 

*Recent movies:*
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1
Ugh, fricken terrible. The harry potter movies seem to get darker and more unpleasant. From what I could see, this last movie's theme was 'death, totalitarianism and racial purity'. FFS. God knows what to expect from Part 2 .
Memoirs Of A Geisha
Fantastic movie. Its a movie set in japan, but the actors (who are japanese) speak english. They used a chinese actor for the older-version of the main character, which was rather disappointing (she really seemed out of place), but other than that - the story was great.
Never Let Me Go
Really good movie, but very dark. 
Easy AThis movie was a hoot! Really worth a watch.


----------



## medicowallet (24 April 2011)

Watched this past week.

RED

Not much of a fan of John Malkovich, but he was just fantastic in this movie.

THE DEPARTED

Haven't seen in a long time, and thoroughly enjoyed it again

SCHINDLER'S LIST

Try to watch it every year, must be in my top 3 all time favourites.


----------



## tothemax6 (28 April 2011)

Just saw Black Swan, good movie, worth a watch.


----------



## sptrawler (28 April 2011)

Anyone for Gran Torino, classic Clint Eastwood . Also Cinderella Man, don't normally like Russel Crowe. But thought he did an excellent job of this.
Another that was a bit confronting while still being enlightening was Jurusalema, certainly interesting.
By the way, great way to lighten the posts a bit, good call.


----------



## white_crane (29 April 2011)

prawn_86 said:


> A Clockwork Orange - Kubrick classic, hadn't watched it up until now. Loved it. Good to see the dynamics of mankinds pack nature. And i love the fact that the main character isn't one that either either good or inherently bad. My kinda movie.




Read the (original) book.  The movie was based on the current-at-the-time US version of the book which is 'missing' the final chapter (it was deliberately cut, some US publishing nazi wanted it so).  The final chapter is important to the book's integrity.


----------



## warennie (29 April 2011)

Watch a bunch of good ones lately. I'll list a few...

Machete (not for all)
Perfume
Die Welle
Monsters
The Wackness


----------



## white_crane (8 May 2011)

District 9 - still love it

By the way, does anyone have any recommendations for movies that a 'bit off the wall'/not the usual/not for everyone?


----------



## sptrawler (8 May 2011)

If you liked district 9, try "Jurusalema". Same place, more realistic.


----------



## Logique (9 May 2011)

Watched part 1 of Moby Dick, the great Herman Melville novel, on ABC last night. 

I was left wondering whether the producers had ever read, much less understood the metaphysical and moral narrative in the book.

As the makers of The Shawshank Redemption clearly had.

And older B&W Moby Dick movie starring Gregory Peck was much better.


----------



## Proxx (9 May 2011)

tothemax6 said:


> *Recent movies:*
> Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1
> Ugh, fricken terrible. The harry potter movies seem to get darker and more unpleasant. From what I could see, this last movie's theme was 'death, totalitarianism and racial purity'. FFS. God knows what to expect from Part 2 .




You are spot on with the themes. J.K. Rowling herself has described the theme of the whole series as being 'death'. Behind the wonder and discoveries is always the dark undercurrents.
As someone who has read all the books, I didn't think the movie was too bad. It was definitely faithful to the books and captured the hopelessness and despair depicted in them. Unfortunately, this was probably the slowest section of the books and the movie also captured that as well.

EDIT: The last movie will have tons of action and plenty of twists. You can be sure of that.


----------



## derty (9 May 2011)

Proxx said:


> You are spot on with the themes. J.K. Rowling herself has described the theme of the whole series as being 'death'. Behind the wonder and discoveries is always the dark undercurrents.
> As someone who has read all the books, I didn't think the movie was too bad. It was definitely faithful to the books and captured the hopelessness and despair depicted in them. Unfortunately, this was probably the slowest section of the books and the movie also captured that as well.
> 
> EDIT: The last movie will have tons of action and plenty of twists. You can be sure of that.



I agree Proxx, The movie captured the essence of the book well. They were stuck in that tent for months on end with no idea on how to proceed, coupled with the weight of expectation that you were the one that had the means to halt the 'cleansing' that was in progress before it was total. Certainly by the time you had read this section in the book, it felt as though you had been reading it for months.


----------



## white_crane (15 May 2011)

sptrawler said:


> If you liked district 9, try "Jurusalema". Same place, more realistic.




Thanks sptrawler.  Will certainly look it up.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (8 August 2011)

Rise of the planet of the Apes  - Must watch for all sci-fi fans the Monkeys are very realistic down to face gestures. Its a new take from the previous versions I kinda like this story better.

Also watched,

The Blitz - Jason Statham the usual ass kicking movie.
The Warriors way
13 Assassins
IP Man
its was an Eastern eye movie week for me.

Watching this week...

Iron Doors
The Beaver
Bad Teacher


----------



## NewOrder (8 August 2011)

white_crane said:


> District 9 - still love it
> 
> By the way, does anyone have any recommendations for movies that a 'bit off the wall'/not the usual/not for everyone?




Can't go past Bad Boy Bubby
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bad_Boy_Bubby
very strange and not for everyone. Don't watch it with your conservative friends.


No time for movies here as I have just spent 56 hours in the last 2 weeks watching the whole 7 series of The Clinic.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Clinic_(TV_series)

Clearly no life.


----------



## DB008 (8 August 2011)

Charlie Wilsons War - love it
The Departed - Great flick
X-Men First Class (gotta love the CGI)


----------



## Tightwad (8 August 2011)

Crash
Welcome to Woop Woop
Dawn of The Dead
Washington Debt Ceiling Massacre

seriously though, The Wrestler is very good


----------



## DB008 (10 August 2011)

Just saw an ad on SBS with 'The lives of others', tonight, 10pm. Fantastic movie!

Also
The counterfeiters
Blackbook


----------



## danago (10 August 2011)

I re-watched Hitchcock's _Rear Window_ last night. A little dated, and no spectacular explosions or CGI, but i think that is what i like about it


----------



## sptrawler (10 August 2011)

If you like action Jason Stratham in the Mechanic remake isn't bad.


----------



## sptrawler (10 August 2011)

The hereafter, by Clint Eastwood, was a bit slow but hard to walk away from.
Captain America, was o.k if you remember it was made from a comic, very tonque in cheek ,American ra ra.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (11 August 2011)

sptrawler said:


> The hereafter, by Clint Eastwood, was a bit slow but hard to walk away from.
> Captain America, was o.k if you remember it was made from a comic, very tonque in cheek ,American ra ra.




Yeah Hereafter was a good movie really enjoyed it...also recently watched The Way Back the ending was kinda downer didnt really hit the mark.


----------



## LifeChoices (11 August 2011)

Everybody on this forum should watch - if they haven't already - a very good documentary made late last year/early this year about the GFC called Inside Job.


----------



## danago (11 August 2011)

LifeChoices said:


> Everybody on this forum should watch - if they haven't already - a very good documentary made late last year/early this year about the GFC called Inside Job.




I watched that three times as part of my study for a finance exam i had last semester : Turns out it was time well spent, when one of the questions was to discuss whether greed played a part in the GFC or not.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (28 October 2011)

Margin Call 2011 - Guys this a must watch this year for traders.
Great Cast...

Be first 

Be smarter 

or Cheat...


----------



## LifeChoices (28 October 2011)

I like these films on the GFC, I'm going to look out for Margin Call - thanks for that.

While in the US I watched an interesting film on HBO called Too Big To Fail about the GFC, starring some very good actors. William Hurt must be feeling the GFC. The guy playing Ben Bernanke put in a good performance too. I don't think it's ever been screened here. But well worth a download, if you find it and like these sorts of doco dramas.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (28 October 2011)

LifeChoices said:


> I like these films on the GFC, I'm going to look out for Margin Call - thanks for that.
> 
> While in the US I watched an interesting film on HBO called Too Big To Fail about the GFC, starring some very good actors. William Hurt must be feeling the GFC. The guy playing Ben Bernanke put in a good performance too. I don't think it's ever been screened here. But well worth a download, if you find it and like these sorts of doco dramas.




Looks good will I will watch this tonight just waiting for the  to finish... Bernanke is played by Paul Giamatti of the movie Sideways...


----------



## cogs (25 January 2013)

*Biology of Dads*

A bit off topic but a great study with interesting results. I am so glad these studies are carried out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=KtG7kYf4x8M#!


----------



## sydboy007 (26 January 2013)

I quite enjoyed watching django - reminded me of the good ol' days of spaghetti westerns on SBS with their cult movie Sat night specials.

Seven Psychopaths - not what I expected, yet gave that to me, with a lot more to boot.  It was reminiscent of Burn after Reading.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (11 March 2013)

Went and saw Cloud Atlas last night.

Make sure you read the plot and all the spoilers before you go otherwise you will have no idea what's going on.  It's set over 7 SEVEN time frames and is the most complicated thing I've ever seen.  3 hours too.

I need to watch it again.  Reminded me a little bit of Inception and a bit of Matrix.


----------



## So_Cynical (11 March 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Went and saw Cloud Atlas last night.
> 
> Make sure you read the plot and all the spoilers before you go otherwise you will have no idea what's going on.  It's set over 7 SEVEN time frames and is the most complicated thing I've ever seen.  3 hours too.
> 
> I need to watch it again.  Reminded me a little bit of Inception and a bit of Matrix.




Saw it last month, i found myself drawn to some storyline's more than others...Tom Hanks may have been miscast.

Overall i think i need to watch it again.

--------------

Argo was a little underwhelming, cant see what the award buzz was all about...a nice solid movie but nothing spectacular.


----------



## DocK (11 March 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Went and saw Cloud Atlas last night.
> 
> Make sure you read the plot and all the spoilers before you go otherwise you will have no idea what's going on.  It's set over 7 SEVEN time frames and is the most complicated thing I've ever seen.  3 hours too.
> 
> I need to watch it again.  Reminded me a little bit of Inception and a bit of Matrix.






So_Cynical said:


> Saw it last month, i found myself drawn to some storyline's more than others...Tom Hanks may have been miscast.
> 
> Overall i think i need to watch it again.




I was like that with the book - I was getting quite frustrated with the first couple of chapters, but once half-way it all started to come together.  I, too, enjoyed the futuristic sections of the book much more than the chapters set on the ship, for instance.  Margaret & David on the ABC both agreed that the movie would be enjoyed much more on a second viewing, as there's just too much to piece together on the first viewing, especially with some of the actors playing multiple roles.  I'm looking forward to it - having read the book I'm hoping I'll be able to follow it from the get-go.

Haven't seen Argo yet (and don't mind a bit of Ben Affleck), but looking forward to seeing Silver Linings Playbook on the weekend - hope it lives up to the hype!


----------



## CanOz (12 March 2013)

xyzedarteerf said:


> Looks good will I will watch this tonight just waiting for the  to finish... Bernanke is played by Paul Giamatti of the movie Sideways...




Just finished _Too Big to Fail_ and it was bloody marvelous. I was giggling like a little kid all the through it. Unreal, i think i'll watch it again! The acting was really good too but all those one liners!

I especially thought Lloyd Blankfein's one about the quarterback was really good! lol!

CanOz


----------



## JTLP (12 March 2013)

All time favourites is 'The Girl Next Door' - such a funny movie with each actor playing their part to a T!

Has anybody seen 'Into The Wild'? Meant to be based on quite an interesting character and whilst quite niche - has received some pretty good reviews.

The character is this guy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christopher_McCandless - well worth the read about a modern day nomadic character.


----------



## So_Cynical (12 March 2013)

JTLP said:


> Has anybody seen 'Into The Wild'? Meant to be based on quite an interesting character and whilst quite niche - has received some pretty good reviews.
> 
> The character is this guy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christopher_McCandless - well worth the read about a modern day nomadic character.




Is was on SBS maybe 6 months ago..of course i found it intriguing and spend the next few hours after viewing, Googling all about it....found it to be one of those films that stays with you for a while, proves that great movies can be simple and tell simple story's.


----------



## JTLP (13 March 2013)

So_Cynical said:


> Is was on SBS maybe 6 months ago..of course i found it intriguing and spend the next few hours after viewing, Googling all about it....found it to be one of those films that stays with you for a while, proves that great movies can be simple and tell simple story's.




Thanks for the confirmation - will have to pick up from JB on the weekend!

I did the same thing after reading that wiki article - what a fascinating guy.


----------



## Tink (17 March 2013)

Since we have been on a religion theme this week with the Pope, one movie I absolutely love and have watched often, must be due to watch again soon is -  *The Thorn Birds.*
Richard Chamberlain is fabulous in that movie
Also starred Bryan Brown and Rachel Ward.


----------



## So_Cynical (17 March 2013)

Watched 'Zero Dark Thirty' over the weekend, its the hunt for Bin Laden movie..has its moments and overall it deals with the subject matter, matter of factly, interesting that OBL's face is never shown...the final raid on Abbottabad scene is long, detailed and gritty...really well done in Indy Hollywood style.


----------



## DB008 (18 March 2013)

Argo - enjoyed it.


----------



## burglar (20 October 2013)

xyzedarteerf said:


> Margin Call 2011 - Guys this a must watch this year for traders.
> Great Cast...
> 
> Be first
> ...





I have found this one at the library, talk about "edge of the seat" suspense!


----------



## pavilion103 (21 October 2013)

Watched Uncle Buck with some guys and girls on the weekend. It's always funny!


----------



## dutchie (21 October 2013)

Went and saw "About Time" on weekend.

Feel good romantic. Some funny parts.

Could have done a lot more with the script.

3.5 stars. (out of 5)


----------



## burglar (22 October 2013)

Watching "Wild China" doco.
Brilliant ...


----------



## MrBurns (25 October 2013)

On SBS, this Saturday night is a great film about the early life of John Lennon and the formation of The Beatles. "Nowhere Man" is on at 9.30pm.


----------



## CanOz (4 November 2013)

Just watched Blackfish.

It was a very well produced documentary. 

Sometimes you just feel ashamed to be human.:frown:


----------



## dutchie (5 November 2013)

Watched Gravity (2D Version) on weekend. Pretty ordinary. Waste of two good actors.

I give it a 2 (out of 5).


----------



## trainspotter (5 November 2013)

World War Z .. Hmmmm as far as zombie movies go I give it a 3 out of 5.

Remember Me ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMBfTdm9ALk 10/10


----------



## johenmo (11 November 2013)

Saw a few on the plane to & from Europe...

*NIGHT TRAIN TO LISBON*
The story follows Raimund Gregorius, a Swiss Professor (Jeremy Irons) who, having saved a Portuguese woman from leaping to her death, stumbles upon a mesmerizing book by a Portuguese author.  He feels compelled him to suddenly abandon the boring life he has led for years and to embark on an enthralling adventure. In search of the author, Gregorius acts as detective, pulling together pieces of a puzzle that involves political and emotional intrigue. Interesting movie set during the Salzar dictatorship.  I enjoyed this the most. I recommend this.


*THE EAST*
“Sarah -- A former FBI agent is starting a new career at Hiller Brood, an elite private intelligence firm that ruthlessly protects the interests of its A-list corporate clientele.  She goes deep undercover to infiltrate The East, an elusive anarchist collective seeking revenge against major corporations guilty of covering up criminal activity. Determined, highly-trained and resourceful, Sarah soon ingratiates herself with the group, overcoming their initial suspicions and joining them on their next action or "jam." But living closely with the intensely committed members of The East, Sarah finds herself torn between her two worlds as she starts to connect with anarchist Benji  and the rest of the collective, and awakens to the moral contradictions of her personal life”.  Interesting collision between mainstream and alternative views.


*LONE RANGER*
Forget a synopsis… Thinking man’s movie? No.  Light enough to pass time on a plane? Yes.  Light-hearted comedic film? Yes.  Glad I didn’t pay for the movies but good enough to hire.

*DRUG WAR – Chinese with subtitles*
A drug cartel boss is arrested in a raid & coerced into betraying his former accomplices as part of an undercover operation.   But the police are forced to compress months of police work into just 72 hours 7 are quickly stretched past their limits. Things spin out of control, the line between duty and recklessness is blurred, and it becomes unclear whether the cop or the criminal has the upper hand.  I like foreign films and don’t mind a “cop movie”.  Interesting look at the Chinese drug trade.

*MIDSUMMER EQUATION – Japanese with subtitles*
“A man is found dead on the rocks below a concrete embankment. Was it an accident, or murder? As more complicated connections gradually begin to unravel, Dr Yukawa, a physicist staying at a local inn, is drawn into the case. Yukawa gradually begins to uncover secrets of the past that have long remained dormant, leading to a heartbreaking truth...”.

It’s a small-town murder mystery.  Interesting mix of characters.  I liked the interaction between Yukawa and a small boy about science.   

*THE WINGS OF THE KIRIN – Japanese with subtitles*
Midsummer reminded me of this Japanese movie.  A man's body is found under the statue of a winged kirin in Tokyo. A suspect has a car accident and falls unconscious while he is attempting to run away. His lover tells detectives that he is absolutely not a criminal. Meanwhile, the Detective investigates and uncovers a point of contact between the dead body and the suspect. A hidden fact of the victim is revealed which even his children did not know about.

*MOSS - Korean with subtitles*
Which reminds me of this.  It's about 2h 30 from memory. A mysterious person calls a young man and informs him that his estranged father has died in a remote country village. The village is ruled over by its chief, a former police detective, and his bunch of reformed criminals.  It becomes clear that his presence is not wanted and that the locals others are hiding something terrible. His life becomes threatened as he delves into the situation.


----------



## CanOz (26 November 2013)

Inside Job

Should be mandatory viewing in high schools all around the globe....forever.

The corruption in emerging markets will never be able to top the financial corruption of the GFC.


----------



## darkhorse70 (26 November 2013)

captain phillip (tom hanks), prisoners (hugh jackman) and rush (that guy from thor). all at the cinemas and all worth watching


----------



## cogs (28 December 2013)

Jan 10 DIVORCE CORP - http://divorcecorp.com

At last some of the facts being aired.


----------



## dutchie (29 December 2013)

American Hustle - disappointed considering the hype. The Sting was better.

Wait for the video to come out.

I give it 2/5.


----------



## dead trader (31 December 2013)

Saw "Jobs" recently.

Tells the story of Steve Jobs from when he dropped out of college to becoming Apple's CEO.

Awesome film, great acting from Ashton Kutcher. Would highly recommend it.

I give it a 4 out of 5.


----------



## CanOz (31 December 2013)

I've watched a few lately, and a few i've watched again...

Avatar for the first time, stellar.

The Hobbit, Unexpected Journey, pretty good...

Pacific Rim, I liked it...

I watched the Lord of the Rings Trilogy again, loved it.


----------



## dead trader (2 January 2014)

Watched the Hobbit: Desolation of Smaug today.

Lots of action scenes and a little bit of violence, also a love triangle.

Great acting by Ian McKellen (Gandalf) and Luke Evans (Bard).

Excellent script, I would give this one a 4.5 out of 5.

Having waited a whole week after its release to see it (Reading Cinemas have a daytime special - $13 for all movies before 5pm on weekdays), I would highly recommend it.


----------



## CanOz (2 January 2014)

greasy_pancakes said:


> Watched the Hobbit: Desolation of Smaug today.
> 
> Lots of action scenes and a little bit of violence, also a love triangle.
> 
> ...




Really looking forward to seeing this too, will wait for DVD release....unless it comes to the iMax in Suzhou!


----------



## lindsayf (2 January 2014)

Gravity

Good reviews on the movie show so I gave it a try.  But the cast of Sandra Bullock and George Clooney was too much of a give away.  Some good CGI but a very weak and predictable story line.. Ho Hum.


----------



## dutchie (27 January 2014)

Watched Wolf of Wall Street yesterday.

Excellent entertainment.  3 hour long epic that keeps you interested.

Another success by Martin Scorsese. Good cast with outstanding performance by Leonardo DiCaprio et al.

I give it a 4.5 / 5


----------



## burglar (9 November 2014)

Interstellar 
three hours long, but I stayed awake ...  
and remembered it next day!

Interstellar is a 2014 science-fiction adventure film directed by Christopher Nolan. Starring Matthew McConaughey, Anne Hathaway, Jessica Chastain, and Michael Caine.


----------



## IrishDigger (9 November 2014)

The Judge

http://thejudgemovie.com/

I gave it 10/10


----------



## piggybank (10 November 2014)

burglar said:


> Interstellar
> three hours long, but I stayed awake ...
> and remembered it next day!
> 
> Interstellar is a 2014 science-fiction adventure film directed by Christopher Nolan. Starring Matthew McConaughey, Anne Hathaway, Jessica Chastain, and Michael Caine.




I personally never felt tired as I enjoyed the film. Unlike many critics who have panned it - unfairly in my opinion.


----------



## sptrawler (10 November 2014)

My daughter bought Noah, we watched it, we looked at her and said " we are happy you bought it".


----------



## Craton (17 November 2014)

burglar said:


> Interstellar
> three hours long, but I stayed awake ...
> and remembered it next day!
> 
> Interstellar is a 2014 science-fiction adventure film directed by Christopher Nolan. Starring Matthew McConaughey, Anne Hathaway, Jessica Chastain, and Michael Caine.






piggybank said:


> I personally never felt tired as I enjoyed the film. Unlike many critics who have panned it - unfairly in my opinion.




I was sucked in by the hype so I decided to treat myself out to our one and only cinema (our one and only drive in having long gone to the place of memories) Sunday week ago and boy, was I disappointed. I really like good sci-fi, sci-fi that makes you think and good Sci-Fi this flick wasn't. 

Even the half decent acting failed to disguise let alone delay a far too easily guessed story line/plot/theme whatever ya wanna call it. The sci-fi logic too thin to be convincing or engaging to hold any sway with me. Perhaps, I expected more to quench my sci-fi thirst, perhaps I've been numbed by too much Asimov, perhaps it was just too long or, more the case, perhaps it was just another case of the Yanks are the ones to rescue us all yet again b/s... 

I want to give Intersellar 1 out of 5 but the acting and FX deserve a point each. The only redeeming factor was that is was not a trilogy but, the seeds are there...


----------



## johenmo (22 November 2014)

LETTERS FROM IWO JIMA - Clint Eastwood directed movie.  Japanese POV (cf. and a companion piece to Flags of Our Fathers which is American POV). Very interesting.

HOTEL RWANDA - the AFI listed it as one of the 100 most inspirational movies of all time.  Based on the true story of one man's efforts that saved over 1200 people during the Rwandan genocide.  

Thought provoking movies.


----------



## dutchie (22 November 2014)

MARGIN CALL

Tonight on SBS at 8.30pm


----------



## robusta (23 November 2014)

dutchie said:


> MARGIN CALL
> 
> Tonight on SBS at 8.30pm




Thanks, saw it for the first time. Fantastic movie.


----------



## Tisme (25 November 2014)

Hungergames- Mockingjay part 1



Sometimes I wish I didn't have a daughter who wants company to see some pretty ordinary movies.....hello!!!!!

This one is no exception


----------



## Value Collector (25 November 2014)

Tisme said:


> Hungergames- Mockingjay part 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, I think they have stretched the plot to make a two part thing out of it, unfortunately the main action will be in the second part, which has left this movie rather disappointing, the  first to movies were good, but this instalment wasn't.


----------



## shouldaindex (8 December 2014)

Whatever Sasha Foxxx was in.


----------



## bellenuit (8 December 2014)

Coming back on a red-eye from Phuket to Perth I watched *Austin Powers - Golden Member*. It didn't seem like something I would enjoy, but as I cannot sleep on a plane, I gave it a try. Split my sides laughing and was probably viewed by nearby passengers as a bit strange, particularly as I couldn't contain my laughs in an almost silent plane (apart from the engine noise). Needless to say I enjoyed it immensely. Many thanks to Virgin Australia for the 4 bottles of red (miniature) that they gave me that helped shorten the trip.

Two other movies that I also watched on the flight that were also good: *Last Vegas* (a comedy) and *November Man* (Spy Thriller).

BTW, I decided to buy noise cancelling headphones prior to this trip. I bought the Bose Quiet Comfort 25. Absolutely amazing and just makes all listening much more enjoyable. They have a switch that allows you to turn on/off the noise cancelling function. The difference is just astounding.


----------



## So_Cynical (8 December 2014)

bellenuit said:


> BTW, I decided to buy noise cancelling headphones prior to this trip. I bought the Bose Quiet Comfort 25.




I bought a Sennheiser HD202 headphone last week with the same thing in mind, especially now that i will be taking so many no frills flights...works a treat on the train as well and only 50 bucks.


----------



## Tisme (8 December 2014)

*Let's Be Cops*


I laughed aloud which was worth the Tuesday admission.  Old recipe, but enjoyable.


----------



## luutzu (11 December 2014)

*Galaxy Quest*

Very funny.


----------



## Tisme (12 December 2014)

*Exodus*

Amusing watching the main actors engaging. Probably remember it, but it's not Gladiator. I liked the sociopathic persona of Ramses ... not phased by much.


----------



## Tisme (12 December 2014)

luutzu said:


> *Galaxy Quest*
> 
> Very funny.




Yeah agreed, I had a preconceived idea it would be pap, but I liked it at the theatre.


----------



## luutzu (13 December 2014)

Tisme said:


> *Exodus*
> 
> Amusing watching the main actors engaging. Probably remember it, but it's not Gladiator. I liked the sociopathic persona of Ramses ... not phased by much.




Yea I thought Rameses was good. True, a well made movie but it's not Gladiator. Seems incomplete and imbalanced and empty somehow... that and it doesn't have great lines like Gladiator. Noah was also a better movie.

---

"What we do in life echoes in eternity."

"At my signal, unleash hell."

Maximus: [removes helmet and turns around to face Commodus] My name is Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander of the Armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions and loyal servant to the TRUE emperor, Marcus Aurelius. Father to a murdered son, husband to a murdered wife. And I will have my vengeance, in this life or the next.


----------



## Modest (13 December 2014)

The Equalizer last night not bad but definitely not Man on Fire


----------



## Logique (13 December 2014)

American Gangster last night. 

Despite Russell Crowe being in it, pretty damn good. Denzel Washington a class act. 

Life of Pi recently. Too slow in the first half, but once at sea it picked up. Gorgeous cinematography, one to see on the big screen.

The Hobbit recently. Yawn. Loved the Lord of the Rings trilogy, but this was step too far for me.


----------



## darkhorse70 (13 December 2014)

Yeah american gangster, never gets boring. I like the aviator staring dicaprio. Such a good movie.


----------



## DeepState (14 December 2014)

Modest said:


> The Equalizer last night




SPOILER ALERT: Links are to trailers. 

Loved it so much.  Slooow burn and then builds, just like the originals.  My favourite bits:






“I’ve done some bad things in my life. I promised someone that I love very much that I’d never go back to being that person. *But for you, I’m gonna make an exception…*”  Just love that exact part with the close-up and lip quiver.

http://www.nme.com/filmandtv/news/exclusive-clip-featuring-denzel-washington-in-the-/350841


"16 seconds"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEXvw1txS3s


----------



## Tisme (17 December 2014)

Got it into my head I might like to reconnect with James Spader, who I think was very enjoyable in Boston Legal with James T Crane-Kirk.

So I ordered three movies on Ebay last night that I can watch over a scotch and cigar during the xmas break:

. Stargate in 7.1 surround

. White Palace

. The Secretary


----------



## sydboy007 (22 December 2014)

just watched the Boxtrolls.  Brilliant movie.  Has a dark edge to it, yet still good for children, but there's plenty in there for adults too.  Plenty of famous British actors to round out the cast.  90 minutes of entertainment.

Definitely something to watch with your kids / grand kids.  Certainly a good moral story.


----------



## sptrawler (22 December 2014)

Just had to sit through the latest 'Hunger Games' movie, I beg you, don't pay to watch it.

Do yourself a favour, if you have to watch it, rent it.


----------



## dutchie (1 January 2015)

Saw  The Water Diviner , with Russell Crowe, last night.

Not bad.
Does not stretch Crowes acting ability at all.
Plot is a bit wishy washy.
Sound track assaults the ears at times.
Definitely not a "you have to see that" movie.

I give it a 3.0 / 5 .


----------



## ghotib (1 January 2015)

dutchie said:


> Saw  The Water Diviner , with Russell Crowe, last night.
> 
> Not bad.
> Does not stretch Crowes acting ability at all.
> ...



We saw it yesterday and liked it a lot. It's low key and matter-of-fact, as is Crowe's character, but what the character does is remarkable. I liked the way his relationships with the male Turkish characters develop; the widow's story needed to be either removed or expanded - The actor does a good job with what the script gives her, but it still felt tokenistic. 

3.5 / 5


----------



## luutzu (5 January 2015)

Tisme said:


> Got it into my head I might like to reconnect with James Spader, who I think was very enjoyable in Boston Legal with James T Crane-Kirk.
> 
> So I ordered three movies on Ebay last night that I can watch over a scotch and cigar during the xmas break:
> 
> ...




Just found out he's the voice of Ultron in Avengers 2.
He was great in the Practice.

2015 looks to be a great year at the movies...


----------



## luutzu (8 January 2015)

*The Imitation Game*

Great movie.

A sad example of insane religious-based law that harm innocents, one of whom was a war hero whose genius led to the computer and whose work saved countless millions and Britain itself.


----------



## Tisme (8 January 2015)

*NIGHT AT MUSEUM (3) SECRET OF THE TOMB*


Going to Dumb and Dumber 2 tonight, but went to see the third instalment of NAM  Monday.

Predictably the place was full of X/Y gens laughing their slippers off.

Surprisingly none of my group believed my instant recognition of the Neanderthal, which I must say was probably the best acting this guy has done since be buddied up with Robert Downie jnr.....very entertaining.

The movie itself is like a passing parade with Mickey Rooney and Robin Williams gone from us. 

Our Australian girl does a great knock off of a few Ali G routines in her role as an English guard.

The movie is forgettable, except for the primitive man.


----------



## Tisme (9 January 2015)

*DUMB AND DUMBER TO*

I went to this movie under duress. Who would want to see two old hacks recreate a juvenile yarn that was, ok really funny back then, but surely hachneyed for today's sophisticated society that is saturated with facebook humour. 

Alright I confess, that was my guffawing you heard as you tried to watch telly last night. Peter and Bobby Farrelly have provided their usual fare of pooh, bum, willy jokes that you can see coming, but can't help but laugh at. 

So if you can't shake off your lowly brown tags, like I can't it seems, I would say go for it, although there are a couple of scenes that were inappropriate even for my liberal views. Go with Y gens and get the added fun of watching them laugh aloud.


----------



## StockTrader010 (10 January 2015)

*How To Train Your Dragon 2*

While I enjoyed the first movie, this sequel is just a joke. Bad graphics/no storyline/not funny... . I guess that's what happens when the first movie was an unexpected success. The producers think that they are Midas or something 

1/5


----------



## pavilion103 (10 January 2015)

Anyone seen 3 Idiots, the Indian movie. 
Probably my favourite movie of all time. 
I watched it again tonight.


----------



## Tisme (14 January 2015)

*TAKEN 3*

The morning after and I'm still rather concerned Liam Neeson will ever recover from the old man running he had to do for this flick. He's so rickety even the fight scenes are a jumble of confused camera angles to try to inject some urgency into the story.

Stunts are good, story is highly predictable from the getgo. One explosion scene involving a lift was so OTT the audience laughed when we shouldn't have, even the building concerned had an obviously different footprint size inside versus the outside shot....... I think it was probably filmed in some eastern euro country where multistory carparks  are rare 

For mindless violence it's Ok for a Tuesday half price night. I sat through it, came up with a new quantum physics theory and solved the answer to the universe all at the same time.


----------



## dutchie (18 January 2015)

*The Imitation Game*

I really enjoyed watching this movie. For what could have been a dull story it moved along at a good pace, keeping you interested all the time.

It showed again how badly society treats special people who are brighter than most and stigmatises those not fitting in to societies norms.

It also illustrated how sometimes a part of society is sacrificed for the good of the greater and sometimes executive decisions have to be made.

This movie is one that makes you think and you feel that you want to discuss it once you leave the theatre.

The acting was good and Benedict Cumberbatch as Alan Turing was excellent (on par with Crowes effort in  ‘A Beautiful Mind’).

I also learnt how important their efforts were in the Allies winning the war.

Well worth the $11!

 I give it a 4.5/5


----------



## Calliope (18 January 2015)

dutchie said:


> *The Imitation Game*
> 
> I really enjoyed watching this movie. For what could have been a dull story it moved along at a good pace, keeping you interested all the time.
> 
> It showed again how badly society treats special people who are brighter than most and stigmatises those not fitting in to societies norms.




If you are interested in the life story of the brilliant Alan Turing, whose life was destroyed for being different, the 1996 BBC TV movie starring Derek Jacobi is well worth a watch.


----------



## dutchie (18 January 2015)

Calliope said:


> If you are interested in the life story of the brilliant Alan Turing, whose life was destroyed for being different, the 1996 BBC TV movie starring Derek Jacobi is well worth a watch.





Thanks Calliope


----------



## Logique (14 February 2015)

_Brideshead Revisited 2008_

David Stratton gave it 2 and a half stars, and that's about right.  Emma Thompson is a good Lady Marchmain.

If you enjoyed the Granada TV series with Irons, Geilgud and Olivier, don't go there with this one.


----------



## dutchie (14 February 2015)

AMERICAN SNIPER

This is a movie based on a true story.

Another movie which makes you think about the participants of war and the effect on them, especially when they go back home.

Sad on many levels.

This was an engrossing movie. Bradley Cooper was good as the lead and Clint Eastwood did a good job directing.

I give it a 4.5/5


----------



## trainspotter (17 February 2015)

KINGSMAN - Secret Service. Distend reality and enjoy a cracking movie at a comic book frenzied pace.


----------



## Tisme (17 February 2015)

trainspotter said:


> *KINGSMAN - Secret Service*.
> Distend reality and enjoy a cracking movie at a comic book frenzied pace.




Agree; thoroughly enjoyable ....you have good taste in movies it seems. Had some good laughs in that one.


----------



## drsmith (22 March 2015)

Don't worry about the message within but what's the musical score towards the end of this video ?

Whatever it is, it's a seductive combination of imagery and music.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeWNwGYzzAQ


----------



## sptrawler (22 March 2015)

trainspotter said:


> KINGSMAN - Secret Service. Distend reality and enjoy a cracking movie at a comic book frenzied pace.




Yep, agree completely, my sort of movie. Just good light hearted fun.


----------



## sptrawler (22 March 2015)

*Run All Night*

Liam is at it again, taking on all and sundry, just shows age and arthritis are no excuse for not manning up.

The movie probably should have been called "Not yet Taken".

It was watchable, but probably not quite worth spending money, to see it on the big screen. IMO


----------



## Tisme (23 March 2015)

*INSURGENT*

I thought this movie rather insipid, but for a teenager it would just the ticket to showcase the lost years of youth concentrating on feel sorry for one's self gap between childhood and adulthood. 

The female star, whoever she is, hardly cracked a smile for two hours. The only two characters with any dimension were Kate Winslet and Miles Teller ... I was kinda hoping Kate would dispatch "Tris" after 30 minutes of relentless RBF (resting bi#ch face).


----------



## trainspotter (24 March 2015)

The Guard - Laughed until my sides hurt then watched it again.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1540133/


----------



## Tisme (9 April 2015)

*LET'S BE COPS*

Saw this when it came out at the movies, but decided to rent a copy last night and enjoy it over again. Funny movie with good balance of situational humour.


----------



## sptrawler (9 April 2015)

*The Equaliser* Denzel Washington.

Standard American action movie, a bit like a cross between 'Taken' and 'Death Wish',  but well acted. 
Held my interest, bit of escapism. Watchable with a beer and a bag of chips.


----------



## trainspotter (11 April 2015)

*Furious 7* - The only thing that left me furious was the money I wasted watching this prolonged frenetic sequence of violence and ridiculous car crashes and chase scenes. Oh ... one good bit was watching Ronda Rousey getting her butt kicked by a woman twice her age and half her size. Laughable.


----------



## sptrawler (11 April 2015)

Tisme said:


> *NIGHT AT MUSEUM (3) SECRET OF THE TOMB*
> 
> 
> Going to Dumb and Dumber 2 tonight, but went to see the third instalment of NAM  Monday.
> ...




Agree 100%.

Couldn't even get smile happening, very mediocre. Thankfully only hired the dvd.


----------



## luutzu (15 April 2015)

Gotta give it to Marvel, I thought they'd scrap the bottom of the barrel with a film like Ant-Man but it looks to be a good movie.


----------



## pixel (15 April 2015)

trainspotter said:


> The Guard - Laughed until my sides hurt then watched it again.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1540133/




Shaun the Sheep - still laughing!
Take the kids and/or grandkids; but better leave great-grandkids with Mum as some scenes in gaol can upset the very little ones.


----------



## trainspotter (15 April 2015)

Guardians of the Galaxy. On DVD with the sound cranked to 11. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2015381/


----------



## needsajet (15 April 2015)

The Imitation Game

Thought-provoking, amazing story and terrific acting


----------



## Value Collector (21 April 2015)

luutzu said:


> Gotta give it to Marvel, I thought they'd scrap the bottom of the barrel with a film like Ant-Man but it looks to be a good movie.





Marvel certainly are creating some great content, As a Disney share holder it's pretty exciting seeing the quality that they have been producing, I can't wait to see Ant Man.

What movie have I see lately?

 Cinderella offcourse, lol. Lily James plays the character so well, not to mention she is absolutely stunning, It's a great re telling of the classic tale. Truly beautiful film, I actually can wait to see it again.


----------



## luutzu (21 April 2015)

Value Collector said:


> Marvel certainly are creating some great content, As a Disney share holder it's pretty exciting seeing the quality that they have been producing, I can't wait to see Ant Man.
> 
> What movie have I see lately?
> 
> Cinderella offcourse, lol. Lily James plays the character so well, not to mention she is absolutely stunning, It's a great re telling of the classic tale. Truly beautiful film, I actually can wait to see it again.




Yea, Disney/Marvel should have a great year this and next. 

Avengers 2 should make a billion+ for sure. 
Then there's Star Wars (without the older George Lucas ruining his own franchise); Tomorrowland... 

Pixar got a few coming their way too... That Inside/Out looks like another winner.

The measle stuff is over, and when the gov't finally crack down on pirates, its earning should double, haha.


----

Saw bits of the new Cinderella. The girl is pretty, but not a believable Cinderella to me. Too much sex appeal I think - maybe that's because I saw her in Downton Abbey sleeping around with a few guys.

It's well made though... and that Frozen add on was a nice touch.

I like the Drew Barrymore version of Cinderella.


----------



## Tisme (22 April 2015)

GUNMAN

Great impersonation of Sly Stallone by Sean Penn.

Another same movie with the usual codswallop storyline. A cliche in motion.


----------



## trainspotter (12 May 2015)

*NOAH* - The Russell Crowe version. 

If there truly is a God then he/she/omniscient being should never have allowed this drivel to be made into a movie let alone it grossing 326 million at the box office. I mean really ... stone golems protecting Noah and family as well as helping to build the Ark? FFS I had to drop some acid and toke on some broad leaf entertainment plant to distend belief and stop my eyes from burning from this visual and cerebral pollution. Mad Max Fury mixed with Lord of the Rings with a biblical sketchy outline with a monotone actor and some really really bad CGI does NOT make a movie.


----------



## luutzu (20 May 2015)

*Mad Max: Fury Road.*

Wow. 

Been awhile since I've seen such beautiful carnage. What an amazing movie.
Oh yea, there's a decent story attached to it - but man, I thought it'd be another Fast Furious or a lame Transformers overkill but this one was quite amazing.


----------



## Tisme (20 May 2015)

luutzu said:


> *Mad Max: Fury Road.*
> 
> Wow.
> 
> ...




Yes I watched this on opening night and was amazed at the humour, the pathos, the sensitivity, the sublime beauty of the landscapes, the intimate bond between man and woman ......... <record scratching> scotch that 3h1te </record scratching>.

I must be getting really old, but a flick that is about six movies of full on action packed into one 120 minute action trailer has gotta get boring after 15 minutes, right? Now Megan Gale was a highlight in my books ... nice bod au naturale. 

My real complaint is that while everyone around me was drinking turps and squirt I had to make do with a Zero and the knowledge I had a one hour drive home presumably with every redneck who had just watched it too, sharing the same freeway.


----------



## Tisme (20 May 2015)

*PAWN SHOP*

Watched on bluray last night. If you are fan offPulp Fiction movie then this is for you. Subset stories stitched together by a pawn shop and it's quirky owner (D'Onofrio). 

If you wondered what happened to Brendan Fraser, Matt Dillon and even Elijah Wood you will find them here behaving rather badly, especially Matt. 

If you into naked women there are a few scenes that are for you, although they are bookended by some rather out there violence and taboos (this is an R18+ rated flick). If gratuitous violence that can't really be taken seriously is your thing then this is also for you.

The best way to describe this movie is that it would take a fair bit of alcohol or drugs to make it feel like you aren't watching it after drinking a fair bit of alcohol or taking drugs.....kind drinking til you are sober clichÃ©. It's a rolling dreamstate.

I reckon about 5 years will pass before the images seared on the back of my retina disappear altogether.


----------



## luutzu (20 May 2015)

Tisme said:


> Yes I watched this on opening night and was amazed at the humour, the pathos, the sensitivity, the sublime beauty of the landscapes, the intimate bond between man and woman ......... <record scratching> scotch that 3h1te </record scratching>.
> 
> I must be getting really old, but a flick that is about six movies of full on action packed into one 120 minute action trailer has gotta get boring after 15 minutes, right? Now Megan Gale was a highlight in my books ... nice bod au naturale.
> 
> My real complaint is that while everyone around me was drinking turps and squirt I had to make do with a Zero and the knowledge I had a one hour drive home presumably with every redneck who had just watched it too, sharing the same freeway.




Megan and the brides were nice    Beats the original Mad Max where the bad guys seem to have gotten lost from their Mardi Gras parade and chase after Mel Gibson.

Yea, six action packed movies rolled into one - what's not to like?
It's like watching a series of cool trailers with a couple boring talky bits.


----------



## luutzu (20 May 2015)

Tisme said:


> *PAWN SHOP*
> 
> Watched on bluray last night. If you are fan offPulp Fiction movie then this is for you. Subset stories stitched together by a pawn shop and it's quirky owner (D'Onofrio).
> 
> ...




tick, tick and tick.  
gonna put a beer on ice too.


----------



## sptrawler (20 May 2015)

trainspotter said:


> *NOAH* - The Russell Crowe version.
> 
> If there truly is a God then he/she/omniscient being should never have allowed this drivel to be made into a movie let alone it grossing 326 million at the box office. I mean really ... stone golems protecting Noah and family as well as helping to build the Ark? FFS I had to drop some acid and toke on some broad leaf entertainment plant to distend belief and stop my eyes from burning from this visual and cerebral pollution. Mad Max Fury mixed with Lord of the Rings with a biblical sketchy outline with a monotone actor and some really really bad CGI does NOT make a movie.




You obviously didn't read my post #76 on page 4 of the thread.
I possibly could have been more harsh in my assessment, but I didn't want to be rude to NZlanders.

We still take the pizz out of our daughter for buying the dvd, and she has sworn never again to buy a dvd, before seeing the movie. 

Would have to rank up there, with the worst movies ever.IMO


----------



## sptrawler (20 May 2015)

Avengers age of Ultron.

I left a little disappointed, too violent for the kids, and too much like days of our lives for normal people.

Try to put romance and drama, into a comic book story, just seems to miss the mark for me. 

Nothing wrong with the special effects, just didn't feel like money well spent, when we left the cinema.


----------



## luutzu (21 May 2015)

Tisme said:


> *PAWN SHOP*
> 
> Watched on bluray last night. If you are fan offPulp Fiction movie then this is for you. Subset stories stitched together by a pawn shop and it's quirky owner (D'Onofrio).
> 
> ...




That was pretty good.

I like the first story best though. Especially when the two White Supremacists were having doubts about their membership and the heartbreak at discovering that Jerry Springer is Jewish, haha.

It's like those Tales from the Crypt short stories back in the 90s.


----------



## luutzu (21 May 2015)

sptrawler said:


> Avengers age of Ultron.
> 
> I left a little disappointed, too violent for the kids, and too much like days of our lives for normal people.
> 
> ...




Yea it's somewhat disappointing. Maybe I was expecting too much but yea. 
Though that Hulk and Iron Man fight was pretty awesome though.


----------



## MrBurns (21 May 2015)

Cool Hand Luke.

They don't make them like they used to.


----------



## Value Collector (23 May 2015)

luutzu said:


> Yea it's somewhat disappointing. Maybe I was expecting too much but yea.
> Though that Hulk and Iron Man fight was pretty awesome though.




I loved it, the opening battle scene was pretty awesome, and I loved the twins.

The Hulk and Iron man scene was tops, "Go to sleep" boom boom boom boom, 

The look on thors face when captain America moved his hammer slightly was priceless, lol.


----------



## sptrawler (24 May 2015)

*SPY*.
Good light hearted spy spoof, probably overdid the bad language a bit. 
Aside from that, a lot of laughs, Jason Strathan is a bit of a Maxwell Smart' sort of character. Melissa McCarthy plays a great lead role.

Good fun movie, but I would not take the kids, the language and the spy taking penis selfies, is probably a bit much for the kids.


----------



## luutzu (24 May 2015)

Value Collector said:


> I loved it, the opening battle scene was pretty awesome, and I loved the twins.
> 
> The Hulk and Iron man scene was tops, "Go to sleep" boom boom boom boom,
> 
> The look on thors face when captain America moved his hammer slightly was priceless, lol.




yea, go to sleep, haha. 
I was half expecting that he'd pull back and punch etc., but that was pretty clever.

It's a good movie with lots of excellent set pieces, just feel incomplete somehow. I think I was expecting Ultron to do more, and  a bit more "realism" and damage to the Avengers - maybe kill one of them off or something (beside QuickSilver, which no body cares much about).


----------



## sptrawler (1 June 2015)

*San Andreas*

It is a bit of a 'B' grade story line, great American hero saves all and sundry, while wilfully damaging everyone's property. Same old, same old.

However I thought it was money well spent, for the special effects, absolutely amazing.

One of those movies, that has to be seen, on the BIG screen.


----------



## Tisme (30 June 2015)

*TERMINATOR GENYSIS*


Went last night instead of watching violence on QANDA.

Very schmick CGI and Arnie manages to maintain a central role as Sarah's batman. Good laughs with his facial expressions (no spoilers here). Jai Courtney is starting to hit his straps as a lead.

It's a bit hard to poke the implausibility stick at the  flick, because the storyline is ridiculous anyway, but there are still questions why invulnerable beings insist on sending lesser mortals to do a job they handle in a heartbeat.


----------



## MrBurns (30 June 2015)

You absolutely must see Midnight in Paris...
and The Artist, 
both epic and movies you can watch over and over again.


----------



## trainspotter (1 July 2015)

KINGSMAN: THE SECRET SERVICE  is out on DVD ... ohhh yeahhhhh 

"Oxfords not brogues"


----------



## johenmo (5 July 2015)

*The 100 Foot Journey* 
A pleasant movie about a displaced Indian that opens a restaurant in a french village opposite an acclaimed restaurant & the culinary war that erupts.  For a quiet relaxing night in.

*The Second Best Exotic Marigold Hotel*
I thought this might be a sad sequel but enjoyed it.  If you liked the first you'll like the second.


----------



## luutzu (8 July 2015)

johenmo said:


> *The 100 Foot Journey*
> A pleasant movie about a displaced Indian that opens a restaurant in a french village opposite an acclaimed restaurant & the culinary war that erupts.  For a quiet relaxing night in.
> 
> *The Second Best Exotic Marigold Hotel*
> I thought this might be a sad sequel but enjoyed it.  If you liked the first you'll like the second.




*Big Game*

Samuel L Jackson as US President whose air force one got shot down over some mountain; rescued by some Finnish kid on a hunting ritual to prove his manhood.

Kinda like Cliffhanger meet Air Force One... except it's really really bad. Really bad. Bad on every level.


----------



## sptrawler (9 July 2015)

*JURASSIC WORLD*

It is along the same line as Jurassic Park, just bigger dinosaurs and better special effects. 

Story line very shallow, but worth watching on the big screen for the visual side.


----------



## Tisme (9 July 2015)

luutzu said:


> *Big Game*
> 
> Samuel L Jackson as US President whose air force one got shot down over some mountain; rescued by some Finnish kid on a hunting ritual to prove his manhood.
> 
> Kinda like Cliffhanger meet Air Force One... except it's really really bad. Really bad. Bad on every level.




Sounds like a challenge luutzu, I shall give it a go.

I just purchased two movies for sh!7z and giggles:- "Invaders From Mars" and "It Came From Outer Space"


----------



## Value Collector (18 July 2015)

Ant-Man,

it was actually a pretty good movie, great mix of action scenes, some unexpected tie in's to other Marvel stories, lots of funny one liners and gags, I want to see this again.

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pWdKf3MneyI[/video]


----------



## dead trader (27 July 2015)

Yes, I saw Ant-Man too recently!!

Loved the scene where they are fighting on the train set!


----------



## luutzu (27 July 2015)

greasy_pancakes said:


> Yes, I saw Ant-Man too recently!!
> 
> Loved the scene where they are fighting on the train set!




Pretty funny movie. A good classic heist story with some superpower involve.

That wasp was awesome.


A question about the physics of it:   How could Ant-Man be so strong once he goes ant size? So ants are the strongest since they could lift 8 times their body weight etc., so the suit and Pym molecule resize a man down to an ant, thereby multiplying his man-size strength multiple times... 

But then if ant-man is still human strength/weight multiple, then wouldn't ant-man be as heavy as a man? So not able to fly or ride another ant?

------

*The Last Man on Earth*

Comedy. TV series.

Best not to think too much. Just accept the world kinda pick up and leave the characters alone and just enjoy the situational comedy skits.


----------



## sptrawler (2 August 2015)

*Mission Impossible*

Very similar to the earlier ones, unbelievably unbelievable, but great special effects.

The bike chase scene, was brilliant.IMO


----------



## Value Collector (2 August 2015)

luutzu said:


> Pretty funny movie. A good classic heist story with some superpower involve.
> 
> That wasp was awesome.
> 
> ...





 He maintains his strength because when he shrinks, the shrinking is achieved by reducing the empty space in the atoms that make up the molecules of his body, so yes he should be the same weight, So I am not sure how he could ride Antony, maybe Antony was super strong, lol


----------



## Value Collector (2 August 2015)

greasy_pancakes said:


> Yes, I saw Ant-Man too recently!!
> 
> Loved the scene where they are fighting on the train set!






luutzu said:


> Pretty funny movie. A good classic heist story with some superpower involve.
> 
> That wasp was awesome.
> 
> ...




Did you guys see the second after credits clip


----------



## dead trader (2 August 2015)

Nope, I didn't stay around...


----------



## Tisme (3 August 2015)

Value Collector said:


> Did you guys see the second after credits clip




Yeah


Captain America: Civil War teaser?


----------



## trainspotter (3 August 2015)

Mad Max - Fury Road ... what has been seen cannot be unseen


----------



## Value Collector (3 August 2015)

greasy_pancakes said:


> Nope, I didn't stay around...






Tisme said:


> Yeah
> 
> 
> Captain America: Civil War teaser?




I only stayed for the first clip, was bummed when I found out there was a second one right at the end.


----------



## dead trader (6 August 2015)

Try searching for it on YouTube! I suggested this to a friend who hasn't seen the movie, but she did say she got rick rolled a few times....


----------



## Tisme (6 August 2015)

greasy_pancakes said:


> Try searching for it on YouTube! I suggested this to a friend who hasn't seen the movie, but she did say she got rick rolled a few times....




If she's a Super Hero she'll have to make a choice


----------



## Tisme (6 August 2015)

Looking forward to Lucifer Morningstar movie ...looks funny


----------



## luutzu (6 August 2015)

Value Collector said:


> He maintains his strength because when he shrinks, the shrinking is achieved by reducing the empty space in the atoms that make up the molecules of his body, so yes he should be the same weight, So I am not sure how he could ride Antony, maybe Antony was super strong, lol




I knew it! haha


----------



## luutzu (6 August 2015)

Tisme said:


> Looking forward to Lucifer Morningstar movie ...looks funny




Best not to, they'll ruin it for you.

They really ruined Ghost Rider and Venom for me. How could anyone ruin those characters? I mean, Captain America has a shield and his films are awesome.


----------



## trainspotter (6 August 2015)

*Lego Movie *- Cerebral with 58 movie platitudes thrown in and homage to Bill Withers. Matrix overtones alongside Toy Story ... "Magnifique" 5 stars


----------



## dead trader (14 August 2015)

The Man from UNCLE... I didn't know what to expect from this movie, but it surprised me in a very good way. Thoroughly enjoyed every minute!


----------



## basilio (2 September 2015)

There have been a few programs/series that have been brilliant in my mind.

1) HumAns.  8  part series on a world where  high quality robotics  are now a large part of the world. And then we discover that a small number have attained consciousness. Very thought provoking . Brilliant

2) Catastrophe. Funny, chaotic program about a woman who falls pregnant after a fling  and the father offers/decides they should stay together to raise the child. Opens lots of discussion

3) Sharon Horgan. How to be a Good Mother.  Interestingly enough Sharon Horgan is the star of Catastrophe. She is also doing another series  and the first one on being a good mother is .... out there.


> [video]http://iview.abc.net.au/programs/humans/ZW0398A004S00[/video]




[video]http://iview.abc.net.au/programs/catastrophe/ZW0392A001S00[/video]
[video]http://iview.abc.net.au/programs/sharon-horgans-women/ZX9269A001S00[/video]


PS Catch the first episode of Catastophe quickly. It will disappear on the 3rd Sept. Well worth the 30 minutes!


----------



## trainspotter (2 September 2015)

Totally agree on the HumAns series. Can't wait for a movie version .... no wait it was called Bladerunner. But it does bring up some very acute social aspects of relationships 

Anything with Louis Theroux in it obviously. Americas most hated family is out there.

Street Outlaws on youtube Series 5 BAHAHAHHAHAAAAAAAAAA 

Recently watched a sunset a few days ago ....


----------



## basilio (3 September 2015)

Ta TS  Lovely, lovely sunset.

Yep far nicer outside than in.


----------



## Tisme (3 September 2015)

greasy_pancakes said:


> *The Man from UNCLE*... I didn't know what to expect from this movie, but it surprised me in a very good way. Thoroughly enjoyed every minute!




Yeah very enjoyable and some good belly laughs.


----------



## luutzu (5 September 2015)

*The Man Who Saved The World*

Part Doco part reanactment of USSR's Air Force Lt.Colonel Petrov and how his decision to not follow protocol to retaliate against supposed first strikes from the US saved the world.

In the doco Petrov said they later examine their systems and couldn't find any glitch... .from some interview Chomsky was saying how under Reagan the US was playing around to test Soviet system and response; and lucky for all of us Petrov was on duty that night and overrule all the computers and protocol.

When he met Kevin Costner, the guy ask him what would happen to the world if he had followed through... you've got to really hear it firsthand.


----------



## sptrawler (3 October 2015)

*The Martian*

Really good movie, more interesting than action, but thoroughly enjoyed it. Enthralling.

You obviously have to cut a bit of slack, with the American BS on what is achievable with duct tape, but it was well acted and entertaining.


----------



## Craton (7 October 2015)

A movie, like music, can take one back in time, to another era, to a time of one's misspent youth. 

Managed to see a few old movies of late, movies revisited for the first time in literally decades, forgot some of these even existed:

On any Sunday
Easy Rider
2001. A Space Odyssey
A Clockwork Orange

Some Aussie movies.
Stone
The Plumber
Razorback

Very interesting to re-watch all of these. 
Razorback in particular as it was shot in and around my hometown and features a very close but long departed mate, the "farmer" watching the tele when the wall disappears into the distance.

Stone, what a classic! Quite a few actors then going on to appear in Mad Max. Even Quentin Tarantino rates it.

Might just have to go and dig up Wake in Fright now me thinks...


----------



## MrBurns (7 October 2015)

Midnight in Paris - one of my all time favourites.


----------



## sptrawler (8 October 2015)

Craton said:


> A movie, like music, can take one back in time, to another era, to a time of one's misspent youth.
> 
> Managed to see a few old movies of late, movies revisited for the first time in literally decades, forgot some of these even existed:
> 
> ...




Yes, wake in fright, it sort of hit a chord with me in my teens, when I saw it in the goldfields. 
Same with Stone, the Kwaka 9's and the Norton 750 combat, oh to be young again, lol at least I survived.


----------



## luutzu (11 October 2015)

sptrawler said:


> *The Martian*
> 
> Really good movie, more interesting than action, but thoroughly enjoyed it. Enthralling.
> 
> You obviously have to cut a bit of slack, with the American BS on what is achievable with duct tape, but it was well acted and entertaining.




Quite enjoyed it. 

Duct tape BS and the obligatory token Chinese involvement to add few hundred millions in revenue.

Have you seen Gravity? I think that was better than this - less story and politics, just pure you'd probably don't want to go into space kid kind of message.


----------



## sptrawler (11 October 2015)

luutzu said:


> Quite enjoyed it.
> 
> Duct tape BS and the obligatory token Chinese involvement to add few hundred millions in revenue.
> 
> Have you seen Gravity? I think that was better than this - less story and politics, just pure you'd probably don't want to go into space kid kind of message.




Yes, Gravity was more edge of the seat stuff, probably due to moving from one imploding telephone box, to the next.
i think the Martian, had the opportunity to build a better story line, but both good sci fi movies.

Also Matt Damon, is a great actor.IMO

I think when I watched Gravity, I walked out of the cinema exhausted.

When I watched The Martian, I walked out of the cinema entertained, if that makes sense.


----------



## So_Cynical (11 October 2015)

luutzu said:


> Quite enjoyed it.
> 
> Duct tape BS and the obligatory token Chinese involvement to add few hundred millions in revenue.




The Chinese were in the book so it wasn't just a hollywood add on, made a bit of sense to.


----------



## luutzu (11 October 2015)

sptrawler said:


> Yes, Gravity was more edge of the seat stuff, probably due to moving from one imploding telephone box, to the next.
> i think the Martian, had the opportunity to build a better story line, but both good sci fi movies.
> 
> Also Matt Damon, is a great actor.IMO
> ...




Yea, the Martian was funny and inspiring - the Disney version of space movies... make me want to be an astronaut, though will need a time machine and a good dose of Blackmores brain food 

Damon is a great actor, though I never found him likeable until this movie - maybe too much talented mr ripley.


----------



## piggybank (13 October 2015)

Personally, I thought Interstellar (which Matt Damon was also in) was a far better movie than "The Martian" but asking Matt's opinion would be interesting. The link below is of NASA's opinion(s) on some issues including where Matt (Mark Watney) would have been stranded on Mars.

http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/10/9467031/nasa-the-martian-orbiter-surface-pictures-matt-damon

I see that IMDb now have a top 250 TV shows of all time. No1 is Band of Brothers (2001). My favourite show is at number 10 - The World at War (the oldest one in the 10).


----------



## sptrawler (13 October 2015)

piggybank said:


> Personally, I thought Interstellar (which Matt Damon was also in) was a far better movie than "The Martian" but asking Matt's opinion would be interesting. The link below is of NASA's opinion(s) on some issues including where Matt (Mark Watney) would have been stranded on Mars.
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/10/9467031/nasa-the-martian-orbiter-surface-pictures-matt-damon
> 
> I see that IMDb now have a top 250 TV shows of all time. No1 is Band of Brothers (2001). My favourite show is at number 10 - The World at War (the oldest one in the 10).




I haven't seen Interstallar, must check it out.


----------



## Craton (19 October 2015)

Europa Report: 
Not a bad sci-fi flick. 

The Martian:
Interesting. Pity about the usual Yank b/s although duct tape is awesome stuff: http://www.discovery.com/tv-shows/mythbusters/videos/duct-tape-bridge-assembly/

Gravity:
What's not to like, coupla great actors, an all too real possibility and great SFX/CGI.


----------



## Tisme (19 October 2015)

sptrawler said:


> *The Martian*
> 
> Really good movie, more interesting than action, but thoroughly enjoyed it. Enthralling.
> 
> You obviously have to cut a bit of slack, with the American BS on what is achievable with duct tape, but it was well acted and entertaining.




Enjoyed the movie. It will probably get him an Oscar.

Not sure how the physics works on Mars with close to zip atmospheric pressure, how there would be enough wind stagnation pressure to bowl stuff over.

The duct tape issue; well it holds air conditioning systems together and busted race car bumpers, so why not.


----------



## sptrawler (19 October 2015)

Tisme said:


> Enjoyed the movie. It will probably get him an Oscar.
> 
> Not sure how the physics works on Mars with close to zip atmospheric pressure, how there would be enough wind stagnation pressure to bowl stuff over.
> 
> The duct tape issue; well it holds air conditioning systems together and busted race car bumpers, so why not.




I was more interested in how duct tape could stay on, with zip atmospheric pressure, but you obviously have that sorted.


----------



## trainspotter (20 October 2015)

*Stonehearst Asylum* - Riveting for the whole 112 minutes. The lunatics are on the grass. Micahel Caine, Ben Kingsley, Kate Beckinsale and Brendan Gleeson to name a few in the cast. Brilliant !!


----------



## sptrawler (27 October 2015)

sptrawler said:


> I haven't seen Interstallar, must check it out.




I watched Interstellar piggybank, good movie, actually it kind of projected, my belief of where we came from.

The down side for me, was the guy in the bookcase, I think that could have been more 'rounded'.

But an interesting movie, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## sptrawler (22 November 2015)

James Bond Spectre.

Well it has been canned, so I'm no expert, because I enjoyed it.
It wasn't really out there, much more down to earth, a bit like a Sean Connery remake.

Not brilliant, but entertaining.IMO


----------



## luutzu (22 November 2015)

sptrawler said:


> James Bond Spectre.
> 
> Well it has been canned, so I'm no expert, because I enjoyed it.
> It wasn't really out there, much more down to earth, a bit like a Sean Connery remake.
> ...




Could have been better, but pretty good.

The opening scene was amazing... then we find out Blofeld is his somewhat adopted brother? What the...


----------



## sptrawler (22 November 2015)

luutzu said:


> Could have been better, but pretty good.
> 
> The opening scene was amazing... then we find out Blofeld is his somewhat adopted brother? What the...




Yes, it's going to be interesting to see what tack they take now, since Blofeld caused all the past problems.


----------



## Tisme (23 November 2015)

luutzu said:


> Could have been better, but pretty good.
> 
> The opening scene was amazing... then we find out *Blofeld is his somewhat adopted brother?* What the...




I think they confused the script of Austin Powers on that score .... should have stayed away from that pearl, but otherwise enjoyable.


----------



## luutzu (23 November 2015)

sptrawler said:


> Yes, it's going to be interesting to see what tack they take now, since Blofeld caused all the past problems.




For a dude heading a global terrorism, peace-keeping, network, he's just petty. But good thing out of this is they will probably get Martin Campbell back to reboot it.


----------



## luutzu (23 November 2015)

Tisme said:


> I think they confused the script of Austin Powers on that score .... should have stayed away from that pearl, but otherwise enjoyable.




Yea. and mixed up with Mission Impossible too. 

Bond is supposed to work alone, supposed to just pick up the gadgets, hunt down the bad guys, bed the girls. Done.

Whatever happen to a bad guy doing bad stuff because he's just bad? Or in Bond's case, bad and have way too much money?


----------



## Tisme (22 December 2015)

*Star Wars VII*

I went to this last week and thought it was very similar to the first movies in various ways.

Just to recap the past:

Left to Right: Han Solo, Darth Vader, Chewbacca, Princess Leia, Luke Skywalker, R2-D2


----------



## SirRumpole (22 December 2015)

Tisme said:


> *Star Wars VII*
> 
> I went to this last week and thought it was very similar to the first movies in various ways.
> 
> ...




Neverr would have recognised Darth, Chewy or R2.


----------



## dutchie (23 December 2015)

The Big Short - coming soon (Jan.)


http://www.rollingstone.com/movies/...attle-the-banks-in-big-short-trailer-20150922


----------



## luutzu (25 December 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> Neverr would have recognised Darth, Chewy or R2.




Check out Darth Vader's actor's voice before being dubbed by the Lion King


----------



## luutzu (25 December 2015)

Tisme said:


> *Star Wars VII*
> 
> I went to this last week and thought it was very similar to the first movies in various ways.
> 
> ...




It's basically the same movie. Well maybe the same as the entire original series packed into one.

But me like. I thought it's awesome. Very well made. It's not original, but it'll do


----------



## pixel (26 December 2015)

luutzu said:


> Check out Darth Vader's actor's voice before being dubbed by the Lion King




This snippet is much better. Hilarious!


----------



## luutzu (26 December 2015)

pixel said:


> This snippet is much better. Hilarious!





Yes. I would fall in love too


----------



## Modest (31 December 2015)

About to watch The Big Short. I read the book and thoroughly enjoyed it.. I have high hopes for this... Will come back with a 1 sentence review later today.


----------



## Modest (31 December 2015)

Modest said:


> About to watch The Big Short. I read the book and thoroughly enjoyed it.. I have high hopes for this... Will come back with a 1 sentence review later today.





Yeah it was entertaining. I did have 8+ beers but far out if I wasn't into financial markets I would have walked out in the first 15minutes. 

Good adaptation of the book no doubt given the topic but book trumps as usual of course


----------



## luutzu (1 January 2016)

Modest said:


> Yeah it was entertaining. I did have 8+ beers but far out if I wasn't into financial markets I would have walked out in the first 15minutes.
> 
> Good adaptation of the book no doubt given the topic but book trumps as usual of course




I thought it was a great movie. Not great in a cinematic sense but a good movie. Will watch it again in HD 

There are actually some good guys on Wall St? Dam.

Read a couple of books by Michael Lewis. He's a pretty good story teller.


----------



## DB008 (26 January 2016)

'The Big Short'

Good movie. More of a doco feel to it. Some big name A-list Celbs.

Worth watching.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1596363/?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------



## Tisme (18 March 2016)

Peculiar Children trailor


----------



## SirRumpole (18 March 2016)

I watched the latest James Bond blockbuster "Spectre" the other night.


I wouldn't say it was a great film, to much stuffing around without any apparent reason.

Too long and fairly anti climatic at the end.


----------



## Tisme (21 March 2016)

The Brothers *Grimsby*

Almost made myself sick from laughing so hard.

If you are into Cohen's toilet humour, this one takes it to a whole new level..... even more provoking than the birth scene in the The Dictator


----------



## Value Collector (31 March 2016)

I took my nieces to see Zootopia on the weekend, and was surprised at how good it was, I think this movie is as much for adults as it is for children.





Shakira does the song for the movie,


----------



## luutzu (31 March 2016)

Value Collector said:


> I took my nieces to see Zootopia on the weekend, and was surprised at how good it was, I think this movie is as much for adults as it is for children.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Don't tell me you watch Chris Tuckman's reviews too. Or you watch trailers and movie review because who else wouldn't find that the next best thing to actual movies.

Saw Superman v Batman... it's not as bad as some are saying. Not good either... kinda messy and long for the wrong reason... Not sure I'd want to see Justice League after this one. Well I'll see it, just not on the list.

The new C.America is practically Avengers though. I know it's not, but the entire team ex Hulk and Hawkeye is there. Guess they shouldn't mess with a multi-billion dollar formula ey.


----------



## Value Collector (31 March 2016)

luutzu said:


> Don't tell me you watch Chris Tuckman's reviews too. Or you watch trailers and movie review because who else wouldn't find that the next best thing to actual movies.
> 
> Saw Superman v Batman... it's not as bad as some are saying. Not good either... kinda messy and long for the wrong reason... Not sure I'd want to see Justice League after this one. Well I'll see it, just not on the list.
> 
> The new C.America is practically Avengers though. I know it's not, but the entire team ex Hulk and Hawkeye is there. Guess they shouldn't mess with a multi-billion dollar formula ey.




I don't normally watch reviews, but I watch a trailers if I am excited about the movie, and I check rotten tomatoes 

I think I will wait for superman vs batman to be on Netflix, lol.

I think Hawkeye is in c.america civil war isn't he? I am just glad Sony loosened their grip on spidey, and let him back into the Disney marvel universe.


----------



## Boggo (31 March 2016)

The Big Short again the other night, worth watching more than once 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Big_Short


----------



## luutzu (31 March 2016)

Value Collector said:


> I don't normally watch reviews, but I watch a trailers if I am excited about the movie, and I check rotten tomatoes
> 
> I think I will wait for superman vs batman to be on Netflix, lol.
> 
> I think Hawkeye is in c.america civil war isn't he? I am just glad Sony loosened their grip on spidey, and let him back into the Disney marvel universe.




Oh yea, Rotten Tomatoes for what's coming up and overview of critics reviews.

SvB isn't the kind of movie you'd want to see on an iPad. Wait, Chromecast... don't tell me you got a cinema at home too dude. I'm just starting to be allowd some sound on the TV.

Spidey is pretty cool, though I prefer Venom. Never read comics, just collect cards way back then but Venom looks way crazy... until they ruin it in te last outing. He has a movie coming out too right?

Winter... it's like Xmas again.


----------



## luutzu (31 March 2016)

Boggo said:


> The Big Short again the other night, worth watching more than once
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Big_Short




Will definitely rewatch that.


----------



## Value Collector (1 April 2016)

luutzu said:


> . Wait, Chromecast... don't tell me you got a cinema at home too dude. I'm just starting to be allowd some sound on the TV.
> 
> .




I access Netflix via an Apple TV unit plugged into my big screen, it's also handy for watching you tube, ten play, Bloomberg or downloading movies directly that aren't on Netflix.

I just watched Spider-Man 3 tonight for the first time, Venom is in that one, he is a pretty crazy character, I liked it.

Spidey 1, 2, 3 and 4 are all on Netflix at the moment.


----------



## luutzu (1 April 2016)

Value Collector said:


> I access Netflix via an Apple TV unit plugged into my big screen, it's also handy for watching you tube, ten play, Bloomberg or downloading movies directly that aren't on Netflix.
> 
> I just watched Spider-Man 3 tonight for the first time, Venom is in that one, he is a pretty crazy character, I liked it.
> 
> Spidey 1, 2, 3 and 4 are all on Netflix at the moment.




Where we're going we don't need Netflix 

The kids just got Google Chromecast from my brother recently. Much like AppleTV I'm guessing. Pretty awesome. Also got us a Bose Bluetooth speaker... amazing all these gadgets isn't it.

Oh yea, Hawkeye will be in the new CA:CV.

---
No Spidey 4. It was a reboot. I know, do we really need an origin story. They did the same in Superman v Batman. Focus and advance the story dudes... but Batman was awesome though.


----------



## Value Collector (2 April 2016)

luutzu said:


> Where we're going we don't need Netflix
> 
> The kids just got Google Chromecast from my brother recently. Much like AppleTV I'm guessing. Pretty awesome. Also got us a Bose Bluetooth speaker... amazing all these gadgets isn't it.
> 
> ...




Yeah, I just watched spidey 4, I mean a slightly different version of spidey 1 tonight, it was ok, but I think I prefer tobey as spidey, I do have a bit of a thing for Emma stone though, lol.


----------



## luutzu (12 November 2016)

Value Collector said:


> Yeah, I just watched spidey 4, I mean a slightly different version of spidey 1 tonight, it was ok, but I think I prefer tobey as spidey, I do have a bit of a thing for Emma stone though, lol.




Emma Stone is definitely more likeable than what's her name from Interview with the Vampire. btw, didn't know Stone was half Japanese, half Hawaiian.


----------



## luutzu (12 November 2016)

*Hell or High Water*

I thought it's a very good movie. A bit like No Country for Old Man. Less violent, a bit of fine social commentary in a film about family, brotherhood. 

Ben Foster is pretty good. Like his work in 310 to Yuma. Probably will check out his other movies since.
And the new Captain Kirk is not so annoying here. Though is character is a bit of an a hole now that I think about it.


----------



## IrishDigger (13 November 2016)

Haven't seen it yet but on my must watch list - 'Sully',

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjKEXxO2KNE


----------



## luutzu (14 November 2016)

IrishDigger said:


> Haven't seen it yet but on my must watch list - 'Sully',
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjKEXxO2KNE




It's a bit like Aircrash Investigation. With a bigger budget. Though budget seem to go mainly to Tom Hanks as the CGI is pretty lame.

It's not a bad film, have an interesting mystery on whether Sully could've made it back to two airports but chose not to. But not sure how much of that was dreamt up by Eastwood given his previous film... and the logic just doesn't make sense - would risking a firey landing at the airport or into buildings a better option than the Hudson? 

Overall, I give it a C


----------



## Logique (14 November 2016)

Caught the 2010 remake of _True Grit_ the other night. Jeff Bridges as Rooster Cogburn was a scream. 

Probably better than the 1969 original with John Wayne.


----------



## Value Collector (14 November 2016)

(Shameless plug)

Dr Strange is in cinemas now, it is getting very good reviews from audience and critics, 90% rating on RT, I am looking forward to seeing it this week 

Has anyone seen it yet? what did you think?


----------



## SirRumpole (14 November 2016)

Value Collector said:


> (Shameless plug)
> 
> Dr Strange is in cinemas now, it is getting very good reviews from audience and critics, 90% rating on RT, I am looking forward to seeing it this week
> 
> Has anyone seen it yet? what did you think?





No need to watch movies when you have Donald Trump.


----------



## Tisme (14 November 2016)

*Jack Reacher 2*

Tom Cruise is looking a little aged in the face and less buff, ....he's showing his years. The erratic camera is used extensively to mask his grandpa fight scenes and he just doesn't carry it off IMO.

Dud


----------



## Tisme (14 November 2016)

*Mike and Dave Need Wedding Dates *

Grown ups playing college humour and awkward acting give the impression this is just a stoner movie in front and behind the scenes.

The one funny part is the spiritual massage scene, which yo can probably find on youtube or wherever.

Another dud


----------



## Tisme (14 November 2016)

*He Never Died*

Comedy action violence. Very engaging movie and you can't help but root for him compared to the rogues gallery he takes to task. Apparently there's a second episode in the making. Classic cult movie recipe.

Better than a lot of rubbish over the last 12 months.


----------



## luutzu (14 November 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> No need to watch movies when you have Donald Trump.




But reality TV can get a bit too staged. We want better scripts and actors when it comes to entertainment.


----------



## luutzu (14 November 2016)

Value Collector said:


> (Shameless plug)
> 
> Dr Strange is in cinemas now, it is getting very good reviews from audience and critics, 90% rating on RT, I am looking forward to seeing it this week
> 
> Has anyone seen it yet? what did you think?





Now you're just plugging it VC. I heard it's "fine, just fine". i.e., slightly better than Superman vs Batman bad. 

A marvel fan I know said the jokes are everywhere, and often in places where jokes should be. 

Maybe wait for BlueRay on this one.


----------



## luutzu (14 November 2016)

Tisme said:


> *Jack Reacher 2*
> 
> Tom Cruise is looking a little aged in the face and less buff, ....he's showing his years. The erratic camera is used extensively to mask his grandpa fight scenes and he just doesn't carry it off IMO.
> 
> Dud




He showed his age in MI: Ghost Protocol. 

Put a shirt on Tom, holding the tummy in ain't fooling anybody. I mean he's in better shape than me, but then again I don't take my shirt off and have a chase down the streets you know.


----------



## Value Collector (15 November 2016)

Value Collector said:


> Dr Strange is in cinemas now, it is getting very good reviews from audience and critics, 90% rating on RT, I am looking forward to seeing it this week






luutzu said:


> Now you're just plugging it VC. I heard it's "fine, just fine". i.e., slightly better than Superman vs Batman bad.
> 
> .




Dr Strange got a 90% critic rating and 91% audience rating on Rotten Tomatoes, 
https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/doctor_strange_2016/

Batman vs superman got 27% critic rating and 64% Audience.
https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/batman_v_superman_dawn_of_justice/


----------



## sptrawler (15 November 2016)

luutzu said:


> He showed his age in MI: Ghost Protocol.
> 
> Put a shirt on Tom, holding the tummy in ain't fooling anybody. I mean he's in better shape than me, but then again I don't take my shirt off and have a chase down the streets you know.




Yes, it really is hard to take him seriously as a mean mother, too small, too clean, too much like the guy who gets sand kicked in his face.

They need someone the size Idris Elba in' Bastille Day', but when you own the franchise, doing all the work saves money.


----------



## luutzu (16 November 2016)

Value Collector said:


> Dr Strange got a 90% critic rating and 91% audience rating on Rotten Tomatoes,
> https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/doctor_strange_2016/
> 
> Batman vs superman got 27% critic rating and 64% Audience.
> https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/batman_v_superman_dawn_of_justice/




Disney does have a lot of shareholders and unpaid influencers. 

I'm sure it's an alright movie. Looks a lot like Batman Begins+Inception+Interstellar+Kung Fu Panda+The Fugitive.


----------



## luutzu (16 November 2016)

sptrawler said:


> Yes, it really is hard to take him seriously as a mean mother, too small, too clean, too much like the guy who gets sand kicked in his face.
> 
> They need someone the size Idris Elba in' Bastille Day', but when you own the franchise, doing all the work saves money.




Yea, Idris Elba could very easily kick azz and solve crimes. Heard he's being considered as the next Bond.

Cruise shouldn't really try to be Stallone or Arnie. No amount of high heeled shoes and lowered cameras could solve the height issue.


----------



## basilio (2 February 2017)

Just flicking through You Tube and came across a movie called "Forbidden".
Tells the true story of  a German Countess who helped hide and move scores of Jews in berlin during WW2. Also ended up having  and hiding a Jewish lover.

Totally griping. Put aside a couple of hours and understand what happened when a whole religion and it's people were demonised, hunted and killed. 


http://www.fembio.org/english/biography.php/woman/biography/maria-graefin-von-maltzan/


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (2 February 2017)

basilio said:


> Put aside a couple of hours and understand what happened when a whole religion and it's people were demonised, hunted and killed.




Sounds familiar!


----------



## McLovin (22 March 2017)

I was watching Goodfellas the other night, been a few years since I've seen it but it's still a great movie.

This scene particularly is amazing. One of Phil Spectre's best bits of music and, iirc, when the movie came out it was the longest sequence shot ever in an American film. Kudos to the Steadicam operator, although I wonder how many feet of film they went through trying to shot it.


----------



## sptrawler (22 March 2017)

I was in a situation (train) for several hours, the selection of movies was terrible, so chose Eddy the Eagle.

It was a lot better than I expected, it definitely isn't something to go to the cinema to see, but for watching at home terrific.IMO


----------



## Value Collector (27 March 2017)

I saw Beauty and the Beast on the weekend, it's very nicely done, the sets and wardrobe are stunning, and there is two new songs, it was a very enjoyable film.

I am amazed at the box office results, 10 days in release and it has already grossed $690 Million, taking it way past its break even point, the budget was $160 Million, and studios net about 50% of box office takings, so it is all cream on this one now, I wouldn't be surprised if it grossed well over $1Billion when its done in theatres.

http://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?page=main&id=beautyandthebeast2017.htm


----------



## Tisme (14 October 2017)

*Blade Runner 2049
*
Boring, tiresome, yawn, ........ you have to be a fan of CGI, dystopia and drab acting.

A lot of hyperbole about this movie.
*
*


----------



## moXJO (14 October 2017)

Tisme said:


> *Blade Runner 2049
> *
> Boring, tiresome, yawn, ........ you have to be a fan of CGI, dystopia and drab acting.
> 
> A lot of hyperbole about this movie.



Thats a shame. A lot of these movies are boring as all hell lately


----------



## luutzu (14 October 2017)

Tisme said:


> *Blade Runner 2049
> *
> Boring, tiresome, yawn, ........ you have to be a fan of CGI, dystopia and drab acting.
> 
> A lot of hyperbole about this movie.




I thought it was a great movie.

The story's not bad, typical. But the visual and sound effect was amazing.

Not as fast-paced or action-packed as Mad Max: Fury Road, but it's up there with the best of sci-fi in my book.

 Sure beat the older Blade Runner 'cause I've tried to watch that crap quite a few times since HS and never managed.


----------



## Toyota Lexcen (15 October 2017)

The Producers - Gene Wilder version

fantastic flick


----------



## Hartsoe (26 October 2017)

I saw Blade Runner 2049 recently and I couldn't recommend it enough. Amazing movie. I've also seen What Happened to Monday, a sci-fi dystopian movie with an interesting plot. It was like a solid 6/10.


----------



## moXJO (26 October 2017)

Hartsoe said:


> I saw Blade Runner 2049 recently and I couldn't recommend it enough. Amazing movie. I've also seen What Happened to Monday, a sci-fi dystopian movie with an interesting plot. It was like a solid 6/10.



Well now I definitely will have to watch it on fmovies. I mean at the movies.


----------



## qldfrog (26 October 2017)

Hartsoe said:


> I saw Blade Runner 2049 recently and I couldn't recommend it enough. Amazing movie. I've also seen What Happened to Monday, a sci-fi dystopian movie with an interesting plot. It was like a solid 6/10.



I am a BIG fan of the original, a bit disappointed by the remake, ..watch the original again!!!
but nice pictures, and many references to the original as expected


----------



## basilio (6 November 2017)

I thought this movie was interesting.

It's called The Dud. It's about a world where everyone has a disability - except for the very off person who doesn't.  In this special world  such people are called "without speciality". Turns the world on it's head . !

Check it out.


----------



## Phil_Lip (7 November 2017)

Blade Runner 2049. I really liked


----------



## Value Collector (7 November 2017)

The latest Thor Movie : Thor Ragnarok was really good, had me laughing, lots of interesting characters.


----------



## Tisme (7 November 2017)

Looking forward to this:


----------



## Tisme (21 November 2017)

Trailer: Rampage


----------



## Tisme (21 November 2017)

Value Collector said:


> The latest Thor Movie : Thor Ragnarok was really good, had me laughing, lots of interesting characters.





Yeah was average but very entertaining ... eh bro


----------



## basilio (21 November 2017)

George and The Rock on the Rampage ... Faaaarrrrr  Ooouuuutttt !


----------



## luutzu (15 December 2017)

Star Wars: The Last Jedi

It's pretty awesome. Not perfect but they did a lot of things right. Better than the Force Awaken I reckon.

The light saber fight scenes could be a lot better. They should copy the likes of Kurosawa for those. Though the light saber looks and sound pretty dam great at close up, the fight sequences are pretty Lucas-like rubbish. 

The fights with the Praetorian guards...meh. 

Rey's training... I don't think she was ever trained by Luke. Beside showing her how to breathe and get in touch with the Force, there isn't much wise master teaching the apprentice how to handle the sword really. Maybe that explains the bad fight sequences.

The X-wings and spaceship sequences are stunning. WOW. They really know how to make those awesome.

There's enough humour peppered around and they both tell the joke as well as the story, if that makes sense. But yea, funny without being lame.

Though the message is too left-leaning and subversive. Going against the empire, hating arms-dealers, the oppressed rising up. C'on, that's dangerous.  

And they have a major Chinese supporting cast who speaks proper English, have a proper backstory and play a vital role in the movie. Disney's really pushing for the wide Chinese release with this one.


----------



## sptrawler (18 December 2017)

American Made with Tom Cruise, really does show how crazy America is, entertaining movie apparently based on a true story.


----------



## Tisme (19 December 2017)

sptrawler said:


> American Made with Tom Cruise, really does show how crazy America is, entertaining movie apparently based on a true story.




I liked the scene where he's digging a hole to bury a bag and finds another already there


----------



## sptrawler (15 January 2018)

The foreigner, with Pierce Brosnan and Jackie Chan.
Very entertaining.
Lots of action, good story.


----------



## sptrawler (15 January 2018)

Six days, the story of the Iranian embassy seige in 1990.
When politicians made decisions.
Reasonably good re enactment.


----------



## luutzu (15 January 2018)

Darkest Hour.

Not a bad movie. I guess that mean it's pretty good. Just a bit too cinematic if that makes sense.

Too much play with lights and shadows it takes you out of the movie as portraying real life and into some sort of good-looking comic.

Ridley Scott does these kind of stuff well.. here they overuse it. What is it... those dark scenes with one or two well lit light source. Using it in parliament house doesn't seem real.

The ending seems unbelievable too. What with the King telling Churchill to go ask the people what they reckon about surrendering. Never! Never! Kinda like that Spartacus moment.

No need for these kind of cinematic stuff when the story itself is fascinating. 

Gary Oldman is great. Haven't seen him this good since JFK or Immortal Beloved.

A bit too many WW2 movies lately. Are we going to take on Russia soon or what?


----------



## Value Collector (16 January 2018)

“IT” the original by Stephen king.

I wasn’t impressed, only watched it because I was on a 15 hour flight, 3 hours long omg.


----------



## basilio (16 January 2018)

Darkest Hour.  What was fact. What was fiction ? Good analysis by British Historian
*What’s Fact and What’s Fiction in Darkest Hour*
 

 
By John Broich






Gary Oldman as Winston Churchill in _Darkest Hour_ and the real Winston Churchill.
Focus Features and Imperial War Museums.

Joe Wright’s _Darkest Hour_ is a piece of historical fiction that undertakes a serious historical task: to present Winston Churchill and the British people’s choice to stand up to Hitler as just that … a choice. In hindsight, after eventual victory, the decision to fight against the Germans can appear a foregone conclusion. Since we all like to imagine that we personally would never fold to the Nazis, it can be hard to understand that reasonable people, most of whom had no love for Hitler, seriously considered a truce in spring 1940, during the days depicted in the film. To their eyes, fighting on after the approaching fall of France would only delay the inevitable at the cost of mass civilian slaughter. Better to come to terms now while they still had the leverage of an army and aircraft factories.

However, the film does invent a few details in order to make this very dramatic time even more dramatic. As a British historian who teaches and writes about World War II, I break this all down below.

*http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat/2017/12/08/what_s_fact_and_what_s_fiction_in_darkest_hour.html*


----------



## Tisme (20 January 2018)

*SWINGING SAFARI*

Well the women who went with me may not have found it too funny, but I laughed my head off.

Every cliche there eva woz in this one


----------



## luutzu (20 January 2018)

*Hogan Lucky*

Pretty decent heist movie from the director of the Ocean's trilogy. 

Not as smart as Gene Hackman's Heist but it catches you. Don't remember a dull moment.


----------



## Value Collector (21 January 2018)

luutzu said:


> *Hogan Lucky*
> 
> Pretty decent heist movie from the director of the Ocean's trilogy.
> 
> Not as smart as Gene Hackman's Heist but it catches you. Don't remember a dull moment.



That’s Logan Lucky.


----------



## Value Collector (21 January 2018)

I enjoyed “goodbye Christopher Robin”, based on the true story of A.A Milne and his son, and the creation of Winnie the Pooh


----------



## luutzu (24 January 2018)

*The Post
*
Top cast directed by Spielberg so it's watchable on that cinematic perspective. But this being one of Speilberg's "serious" movies, it's a lightweight and biased towards American exceptionalism, freedom, free press and all that stuff.

I mean, Spielberg study histories and have made some of the best historical films around. But here it seem he follow the traditional, popular, beliefs on the Vietnam War and inadvertently show how the free press and that defender of the public are in the hands of what boils down to a handful of media magnates. Not the message they were sending, maybe not directly I hope so credit to them if that's the case.

One aspect of history the movie exposed that I don't think I've seen in movies before was that JFK isn't a saint, that he ordered or permit the CIA's operation to take out Diem. So while Nixon isn't a very nice guy, his war on Vietnam was just a continuation of US involvement in IndoChina tracing back to Truman... JFK really got it started, Johnson expanded it, Nixon pick it up a few notches.

Daniel Ellsberg's character was saying something like: 10% of US effort was to help the South VNese, 20% to stop Communism, 70% was so that the US wouldn't be humiliated for losing to a peasant army. And it's that 70% of US soldiers dying that drove Ellsberg to leak the Pentagon Papers.

I find that untrue, too simplistic and something a man like Ellsberg wouldn't have said or the reason for him to leak the papers.

I mean he, working as an analyst and nuclear war planner at Rand Corp. would know the real reason for Vietnam, know its military objectives... and those reasons aren't on the top 100 list of priorities to enter and keep the war going.

So while the movie tries to be complex and layered, and to a great extend it is for a movie, it's pretty shallow.

Then there's Kathleen Graham's rise to greatness. It's a nice story. Shows what a civic conscious media baron could achieve etc., the question it raised is what if the press barons are more of the Murdoch, Bezos type rather than the Graham type? Democracy is screwed then? 

If Graham decided not to publish the papers it'll not be published. And people like Ellsberg would've been in prison, war crimes and other state policies could be hidden away.

Heroic deeds are all fine and good. A system that doesn't rely on such traits might be better?


----------



## Tisme (24 January 2018)

luutzu said:


> *The Post
> *
> Top cast directed by Spielberg so it's watchable on that cinematic perspective. But this being one of Speilberg's "serious" movies, it's a lightweight and biased towards American exceptionalism, freedom, free press and all that stuff.
> 
> ...




Probably not the thread to talk about the historical truths about the Vietnam conflict and maybe we can pick it up in a dedicated one. But what I recall it was "all the way with LBJ" that escalated the war.

For the record I think there was about 60,000 of the 500,000 coalition troops who bit the dust and about 4 million locals.


----------



## jbocker (12 January 2019)

Watched Bohemian Rhapsody last night at the movies. Enjoyed it immensely. If you want to take your partner to a great movie I would HIGHLY RECOMMEND this one.
Excellent job done in the making.


----------



## jbocker (6 December 2019)

Seen a few movies Lately.
*Once Upon a Time in Hollywood.* Loved it. Bizarre but suggests some great insights behind the movie scenes. Recommended.
*The Joker.* Loved this too. Dark, but a great take on the Joker / Batman history.
*Knives Out*. While I heard great things, it was all just faces talking early in the piece and I fell asleep. It would be unfair for me to judge.
*The Good Liar.* A great movie. Highly Recommended.


----------



## dutchie (7 December 2019)

https://www.sbs.com.au/ondemand/video/1091872835776/team-spirit

This thrilling drama is based on the true story of Jérôme Kerviel, who was involved in an unprecedented scandal that shook the financial markets worldwide in 2008. The young trader, nicknamed “the cash machine” by his colleagues, was accused of unauthorised trading, which resulted in the loss of more than 5 billion euros for his company, the Société Générale.


----------



## jbocker (22 February 2021)

Watched *Zappa* tonight at the Luna outdoor theatre in Perth. I got the last ticket. Been in a reflective mood for a while and chanced upon this (Zappa) being shown. A kid at high school said I was like Frank Zappa (without the mo and  lower lip goatee)...
anyways  I enjoyed the movie, I didn't appreciate his musical depth and commitment. Worth a look if you get a chance.


----------

